# co2 regulator



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

looking to buy a co2 regulator with solonoid valve and bubble counter. saw one for 129 @ BA's ,CO2 Regulator by Milwaukee. Is it a relaiable one ? and is the price good? Would like to hear from you


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the regulator from Aqua medic better


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Please take a look at my guide to pressurized CO2 (stickied in the equipment section, but also linked in my signature).

I have some reserves about not investing in a quality pressurized CO2 system, but some users find that the Aquamedic and/or Milwaukee MA957 are good.

Up to you which side you listen to


----------

